# Tagestouren Rhön ab Hilders



## Easy (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

kann hier jemand mir gute Tipps für 2-3 schöne Tages-Rundtouren durch die Rhön geben? Gerne auch GPS-Daten. Ausgangspunkt ist Hilders. 
Gut wäre es, wenn nette Einkehrmöglichkeiten wie z.B. Kreuzberg auf dem Weg liegen würden.

Vielen Dank! 

easy


----------



## L0cke (18. Mai 2011)

hi, sag mal kommst du aus der Ecke bzw hast du schon Ortskenntnisse?, was fährst du ? mehr Radweg oder gerne auch Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (19. Mai 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> hi, sag mal kommst du aus der Ecke bzw hast du schon Ortskenntnisse?, was fährst du ? mehr Radweg oder gerne auch Trails?



Nein, ich habe keine Ortskenntnisse. 
Sehr gerne Trails, Radwege zur Überbrückung natürlich lieber als Straße

Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## L0cke (19. Mai 2011)

bist nun aber länger da oder wie?


----------

